
Ask HN: How do you train creativity? - matanrubin
Creativity is often regarded to as something a person either has or doesn&#x27;t have. However, I don&#x27;t see any reason why I couldn&#x27;t improve my creativity via purposeful training.<p>Some ideas I had so far are along the lines of:<p>- Reserve free time each day for my mind to just wonder<p>- Create something new each day, as small as it may be (draw a doodle, write a short poem, invent a story, write down a short melody or chord progression)<p>- Get drunk more often<p>- Purposefully wake up in the middle of the night for a few minutes and write down anything that comes to mind<p>- Avoid listening to audiobooks when I&#x27;m walking the dog<p>- Keep a scratch pad handy at all times<p>So I&#x27;m curious to know - are you actively trying to train your creativity? If so, how? Which methods worked for you? Which methods proved to be futile? Are you aware of interesting scientific work on the subject?
======
prostoalex
This is an actively researched question with Tina Seelig probably being the
most well-known expert on creativity
[http://www.tinaseelig.com/](http://www.tinaseelig.com/) Check out her "Crash
Course on Creativity".

~~~
matanrubin
Thanks, will check out her website

